# Advice on new CO2 system



## thesorcerous (18 Nov 2019)

Hi all,

I am starting a new planted tank about 12 years after my last one. I have a new tank (70 cm x 32 cm x 45 cm, optiwhite glass on the front and both sides, braceless), a new light (Twinstar LED  600SA), and aquarium soil (Prodibio, i think). I have an old Fluval 304 external filter which will work nicely with it. I have a lot of hardscape from various tanks in the past. I might change the pipes at some point, but there's no rush. There is no water or anything else in the tank at the moment.

For the majority of the time I ran my previous tank, I did not have any CO2 running, but when I did, it was a homemade kit (yeast with porridge etc.). It was never very successful, unsurprisingly.

I am now thinking that I will get a CO2 setup for this new tank. My question is, what do I get? I have seen CO2supermarket have a kit with a dual stage regulator, and CO2Art also have something similar (but at a much higher price). I have also wondered about getting an industrial regulator from, for example, BOC as these seem to be a similar price to the CO2art ones.

My second question is whether i should set the tank up with this to begin with, or whether you think it is better to establish some growth in the plants first and then add CO2 later?

My apologies if this is in the wrong section, or these have been answered many times before. I did search, but couldn't find the comparison I was looking for.

Thanks for any advice in advance.

Rob


----------



## David Cherry (18 Nov 2019)

Generally if you are going to run co2 most will do it from the start. Personally I went with an aquarium specific kit, it will have everything you need, bubble counter, co2 resistant pipe, diffuser etc.


----------



## Siege (18 Nov 2019)

David Cherry said:


> Generally if you are going to run co2 most will do it from the start. Personally I went with an aquarium specific kit, it will have everything you need, bubble counter, co2 resistant pipe, diffuser etc.




Yes I agree,

You may find the industrial regulators will run at a much higher pressure that you’ll have difficulty controlling and may not fit on our standard bottles.



Decide what sized diffuser you would like. The Twinstar/AquaRio is the best one on the market. A medium should be fine for you.

Order a decent dual stage reg with full kit inc bubble counter, tubing and drop checker. Will be about £150.

Also order a glass u bend to go over the top of the tank.

Look at Adams Gas website for bottles local to you. A 3kg one will fit in most cabinets.

Cheers


S.


----------



## thesorcerous (19 Nov 2019)

Hi David and Siege,

Thank you both so much for this advice.

So something like the Aquarium CO2 Kit Pro-SE Complete System (https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquarium-co2-kit-pro-se-complete-system-673-p.asp) plus a glass U bend for the CO2 at the top?

Or this: https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/co2-system-adjustable-pressure-pro-p509.html and then buy the U bend and better diffuser separately? 

Many thanks again,
Rob


----------



## Costa (19 Nov 2019)

I would prioritize over dual stage regulator because it will keep the pressure stable while your CO2 tank starts running low. Keep an eye on Black Friday, you might be able to get a dual stage reg for the price of a single stage one!


----------



## thesorcerous (19 Nov 2019)

Oh, yes, sorry, I meant this one: https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/complete-aquarium-co2-system-kits-dual-stage-co2-systems-gsc69.html

Which probably means I should go for the CO2 art kit considering the price difference?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Costa (19 Nov 2019)

Yes this one is better and worth the £50 difference. I would stay away of CO2art, their dual stage pro elite is everything but.


----------



## thesorcerous (22 Nov 2019)

Great, thanks for all the advice everyone. I will get the one from CO2 supermarket.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## GlenD (22 Nov 2019)

Costa said:


> Yes this one is better and worth the £50 difference. I would stay away of CO2art, their dual stage pro elite is everything but.



what’s the issue with the CO2art regulator?


----------



## Siege (22 Nov 2019)

Costa said:


> Yes this one is better and worth the £50 difference. I would stay away of CO2art, their dual stage pro elite is everything but.





?????????

Co2 Art is an excellent company with customer service second to none imo. We use them and stock them at AG and they are very good, otherwise we wouldn’t!!

The Pro Elite is also an excellent regulator. What does let it down though is that is appears to use the same needle valve as the Pro SE. For the extra money I would like to see a higher end less sensitive one being used.

Can’t go wrong with the Pro SE for the money I think.


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Nov 2019)

I have 3 co2art regs and never had a issue with any and i think most maybe not all will say co2art are by far the best aquarium regs on the market if you by it from aquarium gardens there customer serves is second to none and there advice is a god send 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## thesorcerous (22 Nov 2019)

Ah, I’m only 30 minutes drive from Aquarium Gardens, I’ll pop in tomorrow and see what they think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Nov 2019)

thesorcerous said:


> Great, thanks for all the advice everyone. I will get the one from CO2 supermarket.


Just my opinion but that is the wrong choice 
Aquarium gardens or direct to co2art is a much better way to go 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Nov 2019)

thesorcerous said:


> Ah, I’m only 30 minutes drive from Aquarium Gardens


So wish i lived that close the guys in the shop probs woudnt be so happy with me pestering them every day though lol 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Siege (22 Nov 2019)

thesorcerous said:


> Ah, I’m only 30 minutes drive from Aquarium Gardens, I’ll pop in tomorrow and see what they think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Perfect, you can have a good look around the tanks, shop, hardscape and plants. We are happy to run through the co2 set up with you.
Tomorrow is no Dave (he needs Saturday to rest!) but there will be @Geoffrey Rea, @Delirious and myself in!


----------



## Siege (22 Nov 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> So wish i lived that close the guys in the shop probs woudnt be so happy with me pestering them every day though lol
> Cheers
> Jay



@Jayefc1 -  Just think of all the Haribo it’ll cost you though, mmmmmmmmmmm!

You are welcome any time! I’ll sort you out your own chair, ADA cup (I need a new one anyway since Felipe broke the handle on mine) and you can choose which tank you would like to maintain!


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Nov 2019)

@Siege Hang on sounds like your putting me to work and maintain a tank id want my own lol (ok it will be out the back in the store house where no one could ever see it but i wouldnt mind that ) ohhh my own mug il by the haribo company and give it to.you for the mug
@thesorcerous be carfull if the teribble trio are in charge you may need the whole day and the whole sunday to recover and the misses will need a week to recover from the wallet devastation lol
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (22 Nov 2019)

@thesorcerous everyone has to make their own mind up for themselves. Bit easier if you get to see a product in the flesh and see the results it’s capable of.

Happy to help if you want to pop in tomorrow.


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Nov 2019)

@Geoffrey Rea is there such a thing just poping in to aquarium gardens ummmm im not sure there is
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Siege (22 Nov 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Siege Hang on sounds like your putting me to work and maintain a tank id want my own lol (ok it will be out the back in the store house where no one could ever see it but i wouldnt mind that ) ohhh my own mug il by the haribo company and give it to.you for the mug
> @thesorcerous be carfull if the teribble trio are in charge you may need the whole day and the whole sunday to recover and the misses will need a week to recover from the wallet devastation lol
> Cheers
> Jay




Your tanks are good enough to be in the shop jay,. I have a feeling your maintenance is really good as well.........!

Haha us making you spend money. Sample of our usual conversation -

Us - ‘you don’t need all that rock do you jay?’

Jay - ‘yeah I do, you can never have enough hardscape can you?’

Us - ‘but that’s a lot for a 60-p tank’

Jay - ‘it’s so nice though, you can never have enough, I’ll store it for my next scape if I don’t use it !’

Writing this I realise I have a similar convo with Dave when I buy ADA tools!


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Nov 2019)

@Siege Haha your have a memory like an elphant best not let the misses read this thread lol i blamed you for all the rock well @Geoffrey Rea as i knew he wouldnt be here to defend himself haha
Ooooohhhh ADA tools but there so so nice though might have to put another on my Christmas list already told her i want the twinstar 450sa for my 45p and to put it on my acount so i get the points lol 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Siege (22 Nov 2019)

Nice. Love the S light.

On the 45p the E light is more than an enough to punch down to the bottom. You’ll lose the reds a bit though, and the S does bring it out well in fish, wood and plants. Something the E doesn't. .

Don’t get the the new C light. It is VERY PINK. Much better to spend the extra on the E or S.

@thesorcerous apologies for hijacking your thread!


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Nov 2019)

@thesorcerous yeah sorry mate i do like the extra colour of the s though was thinking about the ADA Aquasky G too


----------



## thesorcerous (22 Nov 2019)

Siege said:


> Nice. Love the S light.
> 
> On the 45p the E light is more than an enough to punch down to the bottom. You’ll lose the reds a bit though.
> 
> ...



No worries, I've enjoyed reading it!


----------



## Siege (22 Nov 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> @thesorcerous yeah sorry mate i do like the extra colour of the s though was thinking about the ADA Aquasky G too




Really nice and ADA quality that you can expect. Look smart fantastic with the mirror attachment, why wouldn’t you really if you are getting the light?

It’s the classic ADA white/green colour so does lose the reds though.

No right or wrong, completely upto you!

Early next year Life Aqua (Maxlite) people are being out a new range of lights, probably best described as a Twinstar plus.
Also you have the new ADA RGB spaceship design on the horizon.
If you are happy to wait might be worth asking for a gift voucher instead, will then be able to compare (don’t know if they’ll all in 45cm though).


----------



## Siege (22 Nov 2019)

At the moment I would describe the Twinstar S as being the ‘best bang for buck’ in lighting.

But if you are willing to spend more there will be coming the new life aqua lights and of course always ADA (plus the new spaceship rgb).

Both will cost more than the Twinstar S though.

Thought I’d post the above to clarify my previous post. Don’t want people to wait and the be disappointed that it costs X % more than the Twinstar. Something that I’ve been criticised for before!


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Nov 2019)

@Siege thanks mate you clarified very well but also made me unsure as to what to do il send you a pic of the scape let me know what light you think will work best it has evolved since you've seen it last 
Cherrs
Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Nov 2019)

@thesorcerous sorry for hijacking your thread again mate but all intresting info 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## thesorcerous (24 Nov 2019)

I’m not going to be able to make to Aquarium Gardens this weekend, but hopefully in a couple of weeks time. Gives me time to do a bit more research and also work out if I want anything else!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Nov 2019)

Hi @thesorcerous ,

Aquarium Gardens is open 7 days a week so door is always open. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Surya (24 Nov 2019)

I was fearful of CO2 for a long time but bit the bullet and bought this about 15 months ago: 

https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquarium-co2-kit-pro-se-complete-system-673-p.asp

Never given me a day's trouble. I use with a locally sourced 2kg CO2 fire extinguisher and rigged it up in 10 mins flat (I am not technical). I basically don't need to touch it except to switch bottles once every 6 months or so. Highly recommend.


----------



## thesorcerous (25 Nov 2019)

Thanks for your input @Surya, always good to have first-hand opinions on these things.

Looking forward to meeting you too @Geoffrey Rea 

Rob


----------

